# Kids Build EV Solar Charging Station and Win!



## TeachEV (Dec 21, 2015)

Everyone, great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Hi all, (admin/mods please contact me if more information is needed)

I know someone who has led the charge to educate the next generation in EV’s, and who has led 100+ high school kids, 14-18yrs old, to build an EV Solar Charging Station!

They are 1 of 15 National Finalists in the Samsung Solve for Tomorrow Nationwide Competition in STEM. They need your support for the public voting phase to win. This is US only and public voting is as follows: (all posts need to be original posts, no retweets or sharing)

Instagram: Copy or screenshot the attached picture and post it with these two hashtags:
#SamsungSolve
#SamsungSolveMVROP

Twitter: Post these two hashtags
#SamsungSolve
#SamsungSolveMVROP

If you want to see the complete video of the project and build, below is the youtube link (you can leave comments and likes too 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eduB1ADML3g

Thank you EV community!


----------



## TeachEV (Dec 21, 2015)

Just another day at school, Charging a Model S!

Keep the support coming, and vote!


----------

